
Google, Apple, Adobe, and Microsoft Are Quietly Developing a New Type of Font - tilt
https://www.fastcodesign.com/3064032/google-apple-and-microsoft-are-quietly-developing-a-new-type-of-font
======
throwaway000002
Hmmmm, Google et al. discover ᴍᴇᴛᴀꜰᴏɴᴛ¹.

Only 32 years too late...

¹[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12586416](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12586416)

